# Toy Story 3



## excellence153 (May 30, 2009)

I didn't see an existing thread about this, so I'm making one.

Just to spice things up: here's the NEW teaser.

Link removed



> All we know about the story in this one is that the toys are dropped off in a day-care center after their owner, Andy, leaves for college. Its been a full 10 years since we last saw these toys, but they'll all finally be back again next year!



Stoked?  You better be.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 30, 2009)

Who's gonna be Slinky?


----------



## Roy (May 30, 2009)

Hopefully it's as good as the last two


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 30, 2009)

Haha nice.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Andy going to college makes me feel old. I was roughly the same age as him back in 1995. 

I'll check it out. Might see it in theatre if the full trailer is good.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

10 years later. . .

So much hope for this film.

TOY STORY IS MY CHILDHOOD.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2009)

Fucking awesome !


----------



## Snakety69 (May 30, 2009)

So lookin forward to this. If anyone can break the "third movie sucks" mold, Pixar has the best shot at doin it, seeing as how they're too fucking awesome to fail.



Vonocourt said:


> Who's gonna be Slinky?



A friend of the dude that, as said by John Lasseter, "sounds an awful lot like him".


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 30, 2009)

Can't believe its been ten years since the last film. Glad they finally decided to make the third one. Pixar can't fail with these classic cast of characters.


----------



## LayZ (May 30, 2009)

This shit is just going to make me wish I was a kid again.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 30, 2009)

Damn, it made me feel like I am fucking old fart  through if I'm only 25!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 30, 2009)

I'M PETER PAN DAMMIT! I'LL STAY YOUNG FOREVERZ!! VIVA LA TOY STORY!!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2009)

TOY STORY THREE BITCH 

Def gonna go see this..first CG movie ever


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

who made "meet the robinsons"?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 30, 2009)

Disney itself I think.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 30, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> who made "meet the robinsons"?



That was just Disney, Pixar wasn't involved in that piece of crap.

on another note, frankly I'd rather see a Incredibles sequel, instead of another Toy Story and Cars, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2009)

incredibles was awesome i have the dvd

one of the few pixar movies i can watch more then once.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

Toy Story was just one of the many factors that made up my childhood. I absolutely love the series. I just pray to god that 3 is as good as 1 and 2.


----------



## Koi (May 30, 2009)

Fuck yeah.   Saw the teaser yesterday.  I can't wait to see what's in store, especially with the look of the film itself.  They've come such a long way since the first.


----------



## I (May 30, 2009)

I'm gonna watch it! I was like 11 years old when I saw the part 2.`


----------



## Xell (May 30, 2009)

I was grinning throughout that entire teaser. My eyes actually began to tear up.

FUCKKKKKKKKKK NOSTALGIA RUSH.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> That was just Disney, Pixar wasn't involved in that piece of crap.
> 
> on another note, frankly I'd rather see a Incredibles sequel, instead of another Toy Story and Cars, but maybe that's just me.



That's what I am saying, I liked Incredibles more actually.


----------



## Slacker (May 30, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> That was just Disney, Pixar wasn't involved in that piece of crap.
> 
> on another note, frankly I'd rather see a Incredibles sequel, instead of another Toy Story and Cars, but maybe that's just me.



Not just you. The Incredibles is my favorite Pixar movie, I'd love a sequel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2009)

Toy Story remains my favourite since childhood, but I also love Incredibles.

It spoke to the superhero comic nerd in me.

And it spoke the truth about capes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 30, 2009)

^must be really tough for batman


----------



## Megumi (May 30, 2009)

Fuck yes! I love toy story with all my heart!  It was my favorite movie as a child and I am SO happy that there will be a third one coming out.

Incredibles sequel would be awesome, too.​


----------



## Koi (May 30, 2009)

> As part of an aggressive move by the studio to turn more of its toons into 3-D releases, company will convert "Toy Story" into the format and re-release the pic in theaters on Oct. 2, 2009. Its sequel will get the same makeover and bow Feb. 12, 2010.


link to page 95 

Alright, it's kinda lame, but I actually didn't see either one in theaters, so I might jump on this offer.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 30, 2009)

Bout fucking time, ive been waiting for this for a while

Toy Story is like one of my favorite movies of all time


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^must be really tough for batman



Batman doesn't go near airplanes....yet. :ho


----------



## pajamas (May 30, 2009)

fuuuck yeah. 10 Years? Holy shit o:


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 30, 2009)

I loved the first 2. Excited about this one.


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Who's gonna be Slinky?



2nd Post



KingOfShippers said:


> That was just Disney, Pixar wasn't involved in that piece of crap.
> 
> on another note, frankly I'd rather see a Incredibles sequel, instead of another Toy Story and Cars, but maybe that's just me.



Meet the Robinsons is one of the best movies ever made.

Second that other opinion though.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 30, 2009)

Awesome. This is automatically a must see for me.


----------



## Munak (May 31, 2009)

Hopefully I haven't grown too cynical to enjoy a piece of my childhood brought back to life.    

And also, wishing for an Incredibles sequel.


----------



## Dave (May 31, 2009)

toy story re-release?
will the money made from this "3d" one, be added to the original 1995 one?
if so would it impact its standings?
probably not


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 31, 2009)

It's been ten years since Toy Story 2?

Damn i feel old and i'm only 21


----------



## Al-Yasa (May 31, 2009)

i liked number one more than 2 

hopefully it becomes another classic


----------



## Javs (May 31, 2009)

Well damn, I actually find myself very excited about this. And really didn't see this coming. And a whole year before it airs .


----------



## KT.Bass (May 31, 2009)

The teaser was funny. I'll be 18 when it comes out but I don't care, I am going to see it!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

KT.Bass said:


> The teaser was funny. I'll be 18 when it comes out but I don't care, I am going to see it!



I'll be 19, almost 20.....


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

Hell yeah
Even though I enjoyed the first one more than the second,I still think it was a classic.
I want Monster Inc.2 though...NAO.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2009)

Toy story is bitching, hmm chances that the toys end up with Andys bastard child


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

It'd be funny as hell if they ran into a humbled Prospector at the same daycare.


----------



## excellence153 (May 31, 2009)

Not a single rep from anyone for posting that link?  Gee.

Oh well, at least this will be an epic thread.  That's all I care about.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll be 19, almost 20.....



I'll be Twenty-One, i'll have to drag my sister (who hates Pixar for some reason) to it, so I don't get odd looks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I'll be Twenty-One, i'll have to drag my sister (who hates Pixar for some reason) to it, so I don't get odd looks.



lol or bring a girl and act like you're watching it just for her.

or act like you accidentally walked in the wrong theater.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

I'll be 18 when that movie comes out. But I don't give a rats ass about what other people think. I'm seeing Toy Story 3. 

if its good.


----------



## Crocodile (May 31, 2009)

The only Pixar movie I didn't care for was 'Cars'.
Generic storyline,generic romance,generic main character.I actually wanted to walk out of the cinema but I couldn't leave my brother behind
I'm really looking foward to this,I remember seeing 'Toy Story 2' for the first time,Great times,great times...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

If it's good she says


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

Crocodile said:


> The only Pixar movie I didn't care for was 'Cars'.
> Generic storyline,generic romance,generic main character.I actually wanted to walk out of the cinema but I couldn't leave my brother behind
> I'm really looking foward to this,I remember seeing 'Toy Story 2' for the first time,Great times,great times...



Pretty much my own opinion of Cars, though I still felt like it was a good movie. It's also a movie that doesn't need a sequel, but they're apparently making one anyways.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 31, 2009)

Whoever DOESN'T care about Toy Story now either had their childhood robbed from them, or just grew up too fucking fast.


----------



## illusion (May 31, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I didn't see an existing thread about this, so I'm making one.
> 
> Just to spice things up: here's the NEW teaser.
> 
> ...



Whoa, whoa, I was under the impression that the story was about another toy?



Seriously, I can't wait till this comes out!


----------



## Roy (May 31, 2009)

^

The movie is still a long way from release


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

illusion said:


> Whoa, whoa, I was under the impression that the story was about another toy?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I can't wait till this comes out!



 Hey, Andy is going to college, so this film needs to be rated R. :ho


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2009)

Everyone should know that as long as Tim Allen and Tom Hanks is voicing, Toy Story will always be the Superior Pixar Films.  No other Pixar movie can top them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

Woody is the fuckin man. Going just for him


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 3, 2009)

why can they get rid of jessie


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

dragonbattousai said:


> Everyone should know that as long as Tim Allen and Tom Hanks is voicing, Toy Story will always be the Superior Pixar Films.  No other Pixar movie can top them.



Though, Wall-E is a contender.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 3, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Not a single rep from anyone for posting that link?  Gee.
> 
> Oh well, at least this will be an epic thread.  That's all I care about.



After this post, I received three rep bumps.  Each containing this face:



Thanks guys.

Toy Story will always be my favorite though.  And yeah, I'll be 21 when this comes to theaters.  I have no shame!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, I loved the first two.  I can only hope that the 3rd one will maintain the same quality as those two.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 3, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Who's gonna be Slinky?



From what I've heard it is a friend or something of the director that he says sounds just like Jim Varney... too bad he is gone


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 3, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> From what I've heard it is a friend or something of the director that he says sounds just like Jim Varney... too bad he is gone



Actually, it's a friend of Jim Varney


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toy Story is timeless,

my all time favorite movie.

I have no doubts I will still love that movie when I'm old,

and make sure my kids see it too.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope the movie is awesome. Man its been 10 years?


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 4, 2009)

Can't wait for this. Toy story rules!


----------



## Koi (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't tell you guys how tempted I am to buy this-
Link removed

DETACHABLE HAT AND EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

*YOU. ARE. A. TOOOYYYYY!!!!!*


----------



## Koi (Jun 4, 2009)

I AM *MRS. NESBITT!!*


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2009)

Koi said:


> I AM *MRS. NESBITT!!*



I love that part.


----------



## Dave (Jun 4, 2009)

when i saw toy story like, 5 months ago, the mrs nesbitt par made me laugh hysterically
i forgot how any mature references the original had when i re watched it
it was gold


----------



## Slider (Jun 4, 2009)

Milking the money cow.

It might be good, but really Disney you don't need a sequel for every fucking thing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, Disney was going ahead with the sequel without Pixar.

From what I understand, Pixar relented, because it couldn't bear Disney fucking up Toy Story like the sequels they made to their classics.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, Disney was going ahead with the sequel without Pixar.
> 
> From what I understand, Pixar relented, because it couldn't bear Disney fucking up Toy Story like the sequels they made to their classics.



Toy Story 2 though was awesome


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2009)

^At first, that's what happened.  Disney wanted to do a direct-to-DVD Toy Story 3, with or without Pixar, but then Disney and Pixar underwent the merger or whatever, and the script was shelved when one of Disney's studios went under or something.  Disney then transferred Toy Story 3 to Pixar, and they revised/rewrote the story and started from there.  The original production crew is on board (Lasseter, Stanton, Docter, etc.) so it's bound to be a billion times better than any shitty direct-to-DVD sequel that Disney itself coud ever dream of producing.


----------



## nocturnaldream (Jun 5, 2009)

awwwwwwww. i remember back in the day. this was the shit! i can't wait! 
but its a long wait  I smiled during the whole trailer. toy story was one of the best during my childhood.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

I really hate that direct-to-DVD shit Disney does. They waste their time and money on sequels when they could be using it towards new films.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> I really hate that direct-to-DVD shit Disney does. They waste their time and money on sequels when they could be using it towards new films.


Return of Jafar wasn't _too_ bad


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Return of Jafar wasn't _too_ bad



That _too_ right there could've financed another cute fairy tale movie. But noooo, they decided to make another Aladin. Fooey.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

Or The Lion King 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Or The Lion King 2



Or the second Little Mermaid


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*toy story pek

i want to see an incredibles sequel also =D*


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*ughh

little mermaid sequels
aaladin sequels
CINDERELLA sequels
and to top it off they messed up  the fox and the hound*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *ughh
> 
> little mermaid sequels
> aaladin sequels
> ...



The alladin sequals were at least entertaining, but that's mainly due to, that they were made back when Disney's DTV movies ,and original Tv movies didn't suck completly.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

*im talking about aaladin series and i forgot Timon and Pummba........ give it up make new movies not series *


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

SakuraPaine said:


> *im talking about aaladin series and i forgot Timon and Pummba........ give it up make new movies not series *



I Happened to like those TV series, Mozenrath was win...

What turned you off about the TV series.


----------



## Rampage (Jun 5, 2009)

gunna watch this


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Toy Story 2 though was awesome



Due to Pixar.



SakuraPaine said:


> *toy story pek
> 
> i want to see an incredibles sequel also =D*



Continued in comic book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

There's a a comic book?...why I haven't I heard anything about it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I Happened to like those TV series, Mozenrath was win...
> 
> What turned you off about the TV series.


*hmm, i think it was when they started getting a little bit out of stroyline..... after the movies they started going baq and forth. i jus felt like they should have left it at king of thievs and lil mermaid. ya kno. actually i like the lil mermaid series. but hey its not for me its for the kiddies *


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Due to Pixar.
> 
> 
> 
> Continued in comic book.



*REALLY!? how do yu kno??*


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the comic is fairly new.  Although apparently Brad Bird has been throwing together some ideas.  The problem is that Pixar already has Toy Story 3 in 2010, Cars 2 in 2011, and then two more films for the next two years already in production.  The earliest we'd see an Incredibles 2 would be 2013.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 5, 2009)

*I'm pretty psyched for this. Toy Story was one of my favorite movies as a child.*


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2009)

> Cars 2 in 2011



Really? The first Cars wasn't that great.

But I understand why, I see Cars (and Spiderman...always Spiderman!!! Where is the Batsy luuuuv? ) merchandise everytime I go to a store.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> *Cars 2 in 2011*



Ugh I still can't see why'd they want to make a sequel to this.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Or The Lion King 2



I actually thought that was one of the decent disney sequels. Everything else sucked though ;3

And yes... Cars was a terrible movie. Visual wise it was good, the story was terrible :/

I think Toy Story 3 will be good though  The second one wasn't bad.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2009)

I liked the Toy Story movies as a child, but I doubt this third movie will interest me. Toy Story was on the other day and I only enjoyed watching it because it was nostalgic.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 7, 2009)

Toy Story, Incredibles, WALL-E, Nemo, and all 2-D's were well written pieces.

So I'll be looking forward to this. :3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> I actually thought that was one of the decent disney sequels. Everything else sucked though ;3
> 
> And yes... Cars was a terrible movie. Visual wise it was good, the story was terrible :/
> 
> I think Toy Story 3 will be good though  The second one wasn't bad.



I wouldn't go so far as to say Cars was terrible, It was just bland really, but other than that it was still a good movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say Cars was terrible, It was just bland really, but other than that it was still a good movie.



It was bland...and *two freaking hours long*.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2009)

*punts the freaking thread*


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2009)

Again this movie will be awesome.

And Cars was pretty good, but like everyone else I'd prefer an Incredibles sequel.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 11, 2009)

*The Leaked Trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhmdsXBq6-Q[/YOUTUBE]

There are a few toys missing 

Bo Peep
R.C
The Green army 
Buff 
Scetch
Mic
Robot
Snake

but i hope some way i can get it on VCR so i can have that feeling again watching Toy story 1 on tape

God Bless for the 90's


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2009)

I hope Cid makes a cameo appearance.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 11, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhmdsXBq6-Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There are a few toys missing
> 
> ...



Woah, that's an awesome find. I'm so excited for this!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 11, 2009)

High res

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZrNW8nAiuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie, too hyped.


Gunners said:


> I hope Cid makes a cameo appearance.



This would be awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhmdsXBq6-Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There are a few toys missing
> 
> ...




What?! WHY?!!!!!


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2009)

Toy Story 3 extended clip!


I literally -ed watching this.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 20, 2009)

Koi said:


> Toy Story 3 extended clip!
> 
> 
> I literally -ed watching this.



whoa i  too. i didn't think toy story 3 would make me do that, so now i'm super excited to see it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I hope Cid makes a cameo appearance.



This would be epic.

I cant wait to see how psycho Sid is after watching toys come to life.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What?! WHY?!!!!!



I think they meant she is not in the trailer.

She _is_ in the film:



Wikipedia says so, so it must be true. 

She's probably one of his sister's toys. The only thing to wonder is why Jessie isn't.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2009)

YES!

They're ALL IN!


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

Meet two new characters!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 10, 2010)

Good. _Toy Story _is going. Now if only they could get on that _Incredibles _boat...


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh. Gawd. The Ken-doll. So incredibly gay.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

He looks like Freddie, from Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at those nice smooth legs. D:


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

Because he, uhh.. swims!  Yeah!   LIFEGUARD KEN, ALRIGHT?  Totally not hetero gay!


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

More like, "hey guys, who wants to hit the gay clubs tonight!" Ken doll.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 10, 2010)

Why is everyone being all down about this?

A flamboyantly gay ken doll played by michael keaton can only equal awesomeness in my mind.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm just joking about its flamboyancy, I'm actually excited for all three of those new characters.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

Same.  I just think it's funny that they chose some seriously retro threads for him.  Guess he's been in that daycare for a while, huh?


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

It's so 80s/90s.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

Koi said:


> Meet two new characters!



FUCK.

*YES.*


----------



## Munak (Feb 11, 2010)

I recognize a skateboard and a unicorn. Uhm, that's about it.


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds awesome if it's a more serious movie and not one of those filler kind of things like the Lion King 1 and 1/2 ;__;

Those pictures though   I love the peas   lol Ken doll.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 11, 2010)

The peas are adorable but I will admit that I'm a little bit more interested in Ken's role in the movie


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 11, 2010)

i cant wait for it to come out


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 11, 2010)

I spy an octopus.

EDIT:  *New trailer*


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The peas are adorable but I will admit that I'm a little bit more interested in Ken's role in the movie



I hope he flirts with Woody or Buzz. I need a new gay pairing to ship.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hope he flirts with Woody or Buzz. I need a new gay pairing to ship.



Watch da trailer... he's not gay.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Watch da trailer... he's not gay.



Yea, that's what people said about Woody and Buzz. But you know what happens when the lights are off.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, that's what people said about Woody and Buzz. But you know what happens when the lights are off.



No.

I won't let you ruin one of the most precious things from my childhood.  You can fuck with Doug, the Power Rangers, and even fucking Digimon... BUT DON'T YOU MAKE A SHAMELESS GAY PAIRING WITH WOODY AND BUZZ!


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little bromance...to the extreme. :ho


----------



## Koi (Feb 11, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> I spy an octopus.
> 
> EDIT:  *New trailer*


omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, Andy is never gonna get laid by keeping those toys (I'm guessing that he gets the toys back in the end or he learns to let them go )


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wow, Andy is never gonna get laid by keeping those toys (I'm guessing that he gets the toys back in the end or he learns to let them go )



Buzz dies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Toys can't die.


----------



## Koi (Feb 11, 2010)

..Hey, I have my two favorite stuffed animals still..


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

That's different, you're a chick.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Toys can't die.



They do in Small Soldiers.


----------



## Chee (Feb 11, 2010)

Toy Story >>>> Small Soldiers


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 11, 2010)

I just saw the official trailer. Wow! I'm really excited for this!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I'm hyped about seeing this movie.


----------



## Hana (Feb 12, 2010)

Ken and Barbie....LAWL! My barbie always had a thing for my Green Power Ranger toy. XD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

Hana said:


> Ken and Barbie....LAWL! My barbie always had a thing for my *Green Power Ranger toy*. XD



Green Ranger toy can do better than that! He's a toy of the freaking Green Ranger after all.


----------



## Koi (Feb 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> That's different, you're a chick.


..True. 



Hana said:


> Ken and Barbie....LAWL! My barbie always had a thing for my Green Power Ranger toy. XD



Ahaha.   Was he the one with the flippy head?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey look it's Totoro

Having a catbus plushie as a character would be epic


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Hey look it's Totoro
> 
> Having a catbus plushie as a character would be epic


Awesome cameo--totally didn't catch that when I was watching the trailer. <3 Totoro and Miyazaki.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Toy Story >>>> Small Soldiers



No shit, Sherlock.  

I forgot I started this topic.


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Hey look it's Totoro
> 
> Having a catbus plushie as a character would be epic



Lol, nice. 

Now I'm triply psyched.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2010)

Haha, that's awesome.  Lasseter and Miyazaki are apparently huge fans of each other, which is kind of adorable.  One of their meetings is documented in one of the Pixar DVDs (Monsters, Inc., maybe?) and Lasseter's just SO excited to see him again.  I think they screen all of their films for each other, too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone imagine a collaboration?


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 15, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Can anyone imagine a collaboration?



Yes... it could definitely happen!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

It is looking good so far.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

International trailer
Halou - Honeythief


----------



## Momoka (Feb 17, 2010)

Toy Story 3?

I wonder... 

It sure looked funny though!!! XDX D XD

Oh yeah, what happened to Little Bo Peep? I don't see her!


----------



## Koi (Feb 17, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Can anyone imagine a collaboration?



I think it would cause a world wide awesomegasm.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Toys can't die.



Sid says otherwise.



Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> Oh yeah, what happened to Little Bo Peep? I don't see her!



Don't worry, she's in it.

Did'nt know she was voiced by Janine from _Ghosbusters_. Nice surprise to find that out.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> Sid says otherwise.



Sid was a kid. And kids don't know shit.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sid was a kid. And kids don't know shit.



So that soldier he blew up is still alive?

Dear God, Hell would be a mercy....


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> So that soldier he blew up is still alive?
> 
> Dear God, Hell would be a mercy....



Yes.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 17, 2010)

Toy Story 1 & 2 come out on blu-ray next month.

Can't
fucking
WAIT!


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool, hopefully my mom will buy it.

Totally don't have enough money to buy two blu-ray DVDs. D:


----------



## Koi (Feb 18, 2010)

I own Toy Story but I'm just gonna wait to buy the trilogy now.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Won't it be like another year before this comes out on DVD? 

I own the VHS versions of them   Toy Story was one of my fondest memories though since I saw it with my best friend when I was little.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

I just have the VHS of the first one. Ah, VHS, good big little ole tapes.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man, apparently they actually modeled Ken on an ACTUAL Ken. 

Introducing, 1988's Animal Lovin' Ken!


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

...oh god...is that a _flower_ in his hair?


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks hilarious, i'm going to watch it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 31, 2010)

pek  I'm watching it

I loved the other films


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 31, 2010)

Officially acclaimed best sequel of all times won't be overthrown so easily... looking at the similar case with Shrek - third part gonna suck.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to see this movie.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)

It got screened at some film festivals lately and the reviews were REALLY good.  And apparently the last half-hour is tear-jerking.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

I wonder if this will be one of the VERY few films to make a brilliant third film as good as the first two.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

Koi said:


> It got screened at some film festivals lately and the reviews were REALLY good.  And apparently the last half-hour is *tear-jerking*.



When I'll be in theatres, I'm going to be more anxious than Undertaker vs. HBK II.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

How has this thread been dead for so long?

Well, Its out THIS FRIDAY, and so far has 14 reviews over at RT.

Fresh: 14, Rotten: 0 





Koi said:


> It got screened at some film festivals lately and the reviews were REALLY good.  And *apparently the last half-hour is tear-jerking.*



Thinking about taking a girl to see this movie...kind of worried at that last part ha.


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait to see it. 

Everyone see it in 2D. Stop paying extra for that gimmick.


----------



## Z (Jun 16, 2010)

I haven't watched Toy Story 1 and 2 in forever.


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently watched the Toy Story marathon over the weekend. So nostalgic! I'd say to the young kiddies, sorry we older kids get the first dibs on watching Toy Story 3 since we had been waiting for nearly 11 years...


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

i don't know what to do!

go at night but deal with obnoxious teens 

or

go at day but deal with obnoxious children


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2010)

I want to go during the day, it'll make me look more pedoish.

Gesy: hey little girl, did you like the movie?


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

i think that just answered my dilemma.  i'll go at night


----------



## Tay (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't believe it will finally be out tomorrow.
Hopefully I will be able to see it this weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i think that just answered my dilemma.  i'll go at night








i'll most like see it during the day-with my brother, just in case people give me weird looks about seeing this movie i can yell "it was his idea!"

I suggest seeing it during the day, atleast kids have an excuse for being retarded.their also more times then not alot more tolerable.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 17, 2010)

Plain and Simple this movie will rock 

Wow that ken doll is painful :rofl


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

bought my midnight show tickets  i decided i will pain through teenagers in the night time.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 17, 2010)

i dont think 5 year old children understand that ive been waiting much longer than they have to finally be able to see this movie


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2010)

I will have to wait until this weekend to see it.

Shit sucks.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 17, 2010)

but you got the finals to watch tonight 

yes, i'll be prety po'ed if little ones ruin my night tonight


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2010)

Will have to wait til sunday to see this considering I work the next two days...oh well I can't wait to see it

My nostalgia is overloading


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAH I am signing my bro out of school early tomorrow to take him to see it.   SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO! Cannot wait to see this tomorrow morning!


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 18, 2010)

^ I hate you...and I mean that in the best possible way.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 18, 2010)

omg it was awesome 

almost had me crying at that one _hot scene._ i knew it wasn't gonna but  when they.. 

the effects were also beautiful!


----------



## Gene (Jun 18, 2010)

Saw it at midnight in 3D. There were only 3D bits at the beginning of the movie. It's like they forgot about it after that. But aside from that aspect, the movie was very awesome. And this is from someone who had no expectations going in.

Oh yeah, and there was this thing about the plot that didn't sit right with me but it's Toy Story so its not a big deal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So there's a camera security room in Sunnyside. Since it's obviously not being used at night, somebody (a person) must monitor it during the day. And there's no way they don't see a bunch of toys walking around during the breaks.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 18, 2010)

toy magic. film can't capture toy movements.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2010)

i've been waiting YEARS for this shit.

Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

lol @ Ken's handwriting.


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG IT WAS SO GOOD.  ASHSKJKBSDGBDFGJH I CAN'T GET OVER IT.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2010)

This movie was fucking amazing. Im not even kidding, best movie of 2010 hands down. Sorry Kick-Ass.

The 3d was great, specially because it was only 1 more dollar (and they werent showing it in 2d). Anyways I expected the 3d to suck, and it didnt.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 18, 2010)

How much 3D is there?

If the charge is say...3-4 dollars more, would you still say it'd be worth it?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2010)

It was only $8.50 for me

The movie will be fine to see in 2D or 3D IMO. You're good to go either way, if you see it in 2D I dont see how you would miss anything. 

Also, did anyone else think Toy Story 3 had one of the best endings of all time?


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2010)

I actually didn't see it in 3-D but that didn't lessen my enjoyment of the movie at _all._  It's not really a movie that's specifically made to take advantage of 3-D but there are a small handful of scene that probably looked pretty cool.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see it! I love Toy Story movies. Makes feel a little old though.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

Truly the first movie of this year EVERYONE can enjoy.  All ages, creed, and that jazz.  The movie was great and I almost shed a tear at the end (something that I never even come close to).  Definitely going to see it again.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

And this movie is receiving universal near-perfect reviews on it's first day


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2010)

I cant believe they put 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sid


 in the movie


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

I knew he was gonna be in there but I didn't recognize him until I looked it up afterwards!


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

Pfft I cried like a bitch.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2010)

Goddamn I want to see this so bad


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I cant believe they put
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol, where was he at?


----------



## Gene (Jun 19, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How much 3D is there?
> 
> If the charge is say...3-4 dollars more, would you still say it'd be worth it?


There was more 3D in the commercials and trailers than the actual movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Pixar did it again.

The best second-sequel film, best '3 movie of all time.

But if they only had


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bo Peep




It would have been perfect.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm tempted to spoil myself. I don't think I'll be able to see it in theaters.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bo Peep.


----------



## Masurao (Jun 19, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I cant believe they put
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



What? He was?

It was a fun light-hearted movie. I still liked the first one the most, but I enjoyed this one moreso than the second. All of them are good though.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, where was he at?





Masurao said:


> What? He was?
> 
> It was a fun light-hearted movie. I still liked the first one the most, but I enjoyed this one moreso than the second. All of them are good though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The drumming garbage man, his shirt had a skull on it!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Pixar did it again.
> 
> The best second-sequel film, best '3 movie of all time.
> 
> ...



What happened to her by the way? I know she was supposed to be Andy's sister's toy and all...but so was Mrs. Potato head if I recall.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

Said at the beginning she was sold in a yard sale along with Wheezy and Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm alright with Bo getting sold, because she was part of a lamp, if I remember correctly.  And she was also Molly's.


SO who else started crying when they held hands in the incinerator?  I started then and continued right on until the credits rolled.  I love and hate that they had accepted that they were betrayed, that Lotso had fucked them over, but even though they were toast it was alright because they'd be together.  Omg.. ;___;


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

I didn't but it looked bleak as everyone knew that this was the end, the couple next to my seat had their mouths open lol
What did everyone think about the dog?  I knew he was gonna be fat

Also, there were alot more middle aged people in my theatre than young people, just goes to show how far the influence extends.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*OOOOO!

THE CLAW.*


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2010)

I still have one single question:
Where is Andy's dad?

First I tought that in the 1st movie his dad got a better job so they where moving, then in the 2nd it became quite akward.

But in this one I developed a theory; Could it be that he abandoned them and thats why Andy got soo much into his own toy world and took Woody as what he wished his father was?

I got this theory near the end when Andy is talking to the little girl.

anyways what do you guys think?


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

Lasseter has said in the past that they had thought of Woody as being Andy's dad's toy previously, who was handed down to him when he was little.  Which explains why the Woody's Round-Up thing took place in like the sixties.

So really, he could have died or they may have divorced or something.  As far as I know it's never been elaborated upon.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2010)

it's a good theory; a lot of pixar movies have elements of single parenting. it makes the films even more sympathetic to the imagination. 

i loved the dog and how it aged. aw when it first showed up to woody's whistle. 

it's gonna sound a little stupid, but i'm surprised there wasn't a musical number as strong as "You got a friend in me" and "She loved me" in this movie.

i was teary-eyed in the beginning with the home video montage. brought back memories.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

What other Pixar movies have single parents?

The first movie gave off the vibe that his dad was a business man, while the 2nd and 3rd gave off the vibe that he died sometime after the 1st.  We never actually see his mother's room to tell.  Even in the game.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2010)

bug's life (cuz they're bugs. lol cheap logic i know)
finding nemo
Up

lol three. yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2010)

I got the bad gut feeling that he abandoned them... but again that is just such a horrible tough that I dont want to bring it.
Yeah sure thing Andy talks about woody as someone that will never abandon you and stuff, and he seemed really attached to it. Maybe it was his dad's last gift, maybe he was a cop or detective and passed away during the line of duty.

It is pretty sad actually, and please not divorced. Dads are really demigrated in the media and to be honest I hate that fact. granted my parents divorced when I was young but still I just hate it and hate it.


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

I think more Disney/Pixar characters are missing their mothers than they are their fathers, though.  Granted I think death seems to be the biggest culprit, but still.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. Tortilla Head Man was amazing, horrifying, and hilarious.  I wish there could have been a camera on me during that scene.  I was cringing like hell while crying laughing.

That hot scene, holy shit, I could barely handle the emotions going through me.

Pixar made so many great characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2010)

What was the name of that fluffy thingy from the creator of spirited away? I know it but I just don't know the name of the movie,I tough it was brilliant.

I dont know why, but I feel really sad. I mean when you are a kid you barely notice those things and the importance its kind of shallow. But when you grow up, then you know that scar very well. Wasnt really expecting to feel like this.

Maybe andy's dad was a detective, sheriff or something and his last gift to Andy was his own woody. He whent out and never came back, the insurance did its job to pay a s$$$t load of moneyz for them but still that wouldn't bring Andy's dad back.

If they ever do another toy story( which I highly doubt) I really hope that they adress the thing of Andy's dad.

sry if I am troubling guys, its just that, sigh..



> finding nemo
> Up


well at least this ones explained you why and had sense.

EDIT: look what I found:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Kindergarten-Grade 5-- A factual yet sensitive picture book about a boy's father being sent to prison. The black-and-white illustrations of predominately white characters match the detailed story of the sobering event. One feels the quiet sadness Andy experiences in first discovering his father is guilty of a crime, and then the harder task of facing the day-to-day changes this fact has made in his life. His fear of people finding out the truth about his father and his realization that other families have problems also give the book real substance. The wife's unwavering loyalty, even moving close to the prison in order to visit her husband, encourages the boy's longing for a happy ending, which happens with the father's parole. A valuable book because of its unique subject matter.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2010)

lol well there you have it. the andy we know is the andy from this very book! 

totoro was the name of the studio ghibli doll. i loved his appearance. 

lol and tortilla potato man. omg so disturbing and hilarious


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Bo Peep.

Man, I feel bad for Woody, throughout and after Toy Story 3.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 19, 2010)

lol they're toys. they don't have sex. they don't conceive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 19, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol they're toys. they don't have sex. they don't conceive.



Oh you mean because:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Betty was thrown away or probably selled on ebay?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> What was the name of that fluffy thingy from the creator of spirited away?



Totoro from the movie My Neighbor Totoro, it's a Hayao Miyazaki movie.  I strongly recommend it as it's a classic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> SO who else started crying when they held hands in the incinerator? I started then and continued right on until the credits rolled. I love and hate that they had accepted that they were betrayed, that Lotso had fucked them over, but even though they were toast it was alright because they'd be together. Omg.. ;___;



I would've let the tears go if I wasn't next to my brother. 

That scene = BAWWWWWWWWW



> I got the bad gut feeling that he abandoned them... but again that is just such a horrible tough that I dont want to bring it.
> Yeah sure thing Andy talks about woody as someone that will never abandon you and stuff, and he seemed really attached to it. Maybe it was his dad's last gift, maybe he was a cop or detective and passed away during the line of duty.
> 
> It is pretty sad actually, and please not divorced. Dads are really demigrated in the media and to be honest I hate that fact. granted my parents divorced when I was young but still I just hate it and hate it.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 19, 2010)

What an amazing movie. I went with high expectations and it surpassed them. I laughed out loud and almost cried during some scenes (You should know which ones).

Another masterpiece by Pixar.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Armond White's review at RT? Whatever his first name is?

Said Transformers 2 was superior to Toy Story 3.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Armond White's review at RT? Whatever his first name is?
> 
> Said Transformers 2 was superior to Toy Story 3.



Somebody has no taste then, and must be punished.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Armond White's review at RT? Whatever his first name is?
> 
> Said Transformers 2 was superior to Toy Story 3.



Isn't he like the Troll of all Trolls?

He shouldn't be allowed to put his reviews on Rottentomatoes anymore. :|


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Comic Book Guy reviews Toy Story 3_ 



If you lived through the 90s, you probably know about the Toy Story films.

The original in 1995 was not only a landmark in animation but was also a *darn* great film, even _beyond _the audience of young children. From there, the magic that is Pixar began.

4 years later, Pixar did it again with its sequel. It not only respectfully _and _successfully followed the first film -- it also built on and developed from the themes established prior. And like the original, it was another great film with the same audience-reaching power.

11 years later, everyone has come to Toy Story 3. A second-sequel film, the '3' movie of the series, the latest edition that makes Toy Story a trilogy.

With the history of _*so-so*_ '3' movies, _can_ Pixar beat all odds and succeed in living up to the previous films and recreating the wonderful magic again?

Yes, indeed.

_*Brilliantly*_.

For those of you who watched the previous Toy Story films, the first 10 minutes alone is *pure* and _*wonderful*_ nostalgia.

And then we proceed into with the story.

The premise this time: Andy is all grown up, heading off to college. What will become of the toys?

The answer: A lot, that makes you laugh, tear, and rejoice and wistfully remember your own childhood.

It deals with a theme of life that everyone on the planet has lived through at least one point in their lives -- growing up, moving on from childhood, and all the things that come along with it, from wistfully reminiscing and yearning for the past to preparing for the eventual and ultimate future that is the rest of your life. . . and the decisions that you make from it all.

This is the foundation of Pixar's Toy Story 3.

The incredible triumph that is Toy Story 3 can not be defined in the countless moments of the film -- and there are many, from significant to the Easter Eggs -- but if I were to start, I would immediately point to its story and the themes that explores.

Like Toy Story 2, the 3rd film builds and develops from the themes previously explored in the preceding film. However, what is absolutely amazing about Toy Story 3 is that it *revisits* *all the themes* that _both_ Toy Story 2 and the original Toy Story explored and, _*bittersweet*_ but *best* of all, brings them all to their eventual, heart_felt_ conclusion.

With all that said, Toy Story 3 is one of Pixar's most mature films to date and, by Pixar's stands, _arguably_ its darkest. It even features what I believe to be the film villain of the year and, if I may be bold, one of the best film villains ever.

I don't entirely believe that the youngest and even the _general and 'innocent'_ young viewers G-audience will be able to, ahem, _process_ the darker moments of the film, never mind its scary elements (viewers know what they are!).

But ultimately, for them and everyone else, Toy Story 3 and the series itself are literal touchstones in our lives. We all have come-at-age at one point in our lives. The entire series and this latest and last installment is a heart-touching address and tribute to our lives.

To conclude?

Should be a candidate for film of the year? _Definitely_.

Should be nominated for the prestigious Best Picture at the Academy Awards? *Absolutely*.

Toy Story 3 is the best second-sequel, the best '3' movie of all time, making the entire series one of, if not *the* best trilogy of all time.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 19, 2010)

Such a great movie probably going to end up being one of the best movies of the year.

I like the whole Barbie/Ken storyline though :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



But the part that really got me more than the moment were Andy gave away his toys to Bonnie was the incinerator scene, they all new that there was no way to escape and they accepted their fate and decided to hold on to what they love and cherish, there family, for one last time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Such a great movie probably going to end up being one of the best movies of the year.
> 
> I like the whole Barbie/Ken storyline though :ho
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The incenerater scene left me in awe but i disagree, andy giving away his toys was alot worse i never seen an animated movie this emotional before	

P.S. bonnie is real cute


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

That monkey beat the fucking shit out of Woody!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The incinerator scene was incredibly sad.  Saddest movie moment since Will Smith had to put his dog down in I Am Legend.  




The Day and Night short was brilliant too by the way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bo Peep




Man, I double-take'd.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2010)

Just saw it today 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And yes I was like the many others, crying when Andy gave his toys to Bonnie


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

Saw it again today...wonder what happened to Sid's little sister?   And Day & Night will probably be nominated for a short film award.  

Bo Peep was probably written out because of the quick-pace of all the toys in this movie, she's supposed to be a lady and that would have been out of character for her to be moving so fast and pretending to be a toy on demand like the rest of the gang did.
Even though Slinky didn't talk much (good decision for Varney-purists) his replacement did a pretty good job.  I do wish Jim Varney was still alive for his common-sense delivery though.

Can't wait for the Oscars.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> I can't wait to see it.
> 
> Everyone see it in 2D. Stop paying extra for that gimmick.


This.

I saw Toy Story 3 in 2D.  The only way this 3D nonsense will go away is if people choose to see all of these 3D films in two dimensions.  I'm tired of it.  The gimmick should be reserved for bad horror films.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2010)

I saw it in 3D the first time and 2D the second time.  Usually 3D makes movies better but this was a time where it actually distracted, 2D was superior.


----------



## Tay (Jun 19, 2010)

One of the best movies I have seen. Definitely will be seeing this again.
I cried during the beginning and at the end, such a bittersweet ending.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 19, 2010)

Barbie was awesome!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Truly one of the best films ever been created. The ending with Andy and Bonnie had me crying. I expected an ending with Andy giving his kids his old toys...but I guess that was too predictable. 

Who else laughed when they showed the clown?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 19, 2010)

The movie was great!! The short film before it was also great.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> The movie was great!! The short film before it was also great.



Hahah, yea, I loved that.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 20, 2010)

FUCK YEAH

That was an epic, adorable, heartwarming movie I totally cried at the end.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ALSO THE INCINERATOR SCENE FFFFFFFFFFFFF
That fucking bear 
My cousin seven asked, "Heard everyone cried, did they all die?" and I was just like  because they almost did.



Fuck yeah Barbie 


> The movie was great!! The short film before it was also great.


The short at the first, about day and night?  That was cute too


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Saw it again today...wonder what happened to Sid's little sister?   And Day & Night will probably be nominated for a short film award.
> 
> Bo Peep was probably written out because of the quick-pace of all the toys in this movie, she's supposed to be a lady and that would have been out of character for her to be moving so fast and pretending to be a toy on demand like the rest of the gang did.
> Even though Slinky didn't talk much (good decision for Varney-purists) his replacement did a pretty good job.  I do wish Jim Varney was still alive for his common-sense delivery though.
> ...



I actually assume from a story perspective that Bo Peep had to be out cause she never did anything and that since Andy is a dude he would have gotten rid of her years ago.




Also anyone seen this review yet?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 20, 2010)

Saw it again last night, even better the second time.

This is the perfect movie...like I cant even explain it. Its perfect.

I never cry at any thing, except maybe funerals, but I came really close to shedding a tear or two. And this is the second time Ive seen it.

Also there is something about Lotso, that makes him such a great villian. Its like he's evil, but totally chill with it. I cant even describe it.

I disagree about the 3d, it was great. It wasnt gimmicky like Rukia thinks, it was like Avatar in the way that it just provided depth to the movie. I wouldnt say it made the movie better, but it certainly didnt hurt it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

Disko said:


> Barbie was awesome!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Who _didn't_ laugh at that toy, especially with its name?



noobthemusical said:


> I actually assume from a story perspective that Bo Peep had to be out cause she never did anything and that since Andy is a dude he would have gotten rid of her years ago.



She was Molly's.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah like CBG said, Bo Peep was Molly's toy.  And speaking of, Molly kind of represents the kids born immediately after Generation Y ended, growing up too fast and what not?



typhoon72 said:


> Also there is something about Lotso, that makes him such a great villian. Its like he's evil, but totally chill with it. I cant even describe it.



He's an old toy.  Old people are set in their ways and usually don't think about the implications of their actions.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6dZtNYGlLM[/YOUTUBE]

lol brilliant

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5ZwkcHCVkE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Jun 20, 2010)

Day and Night short was only thing I didn't like.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

What'd you dislike about it?


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2010)

I liked how they mixed 2-D and 3-D animation for that.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Just found out that , known for playing Lenny the Binoculars and Weezy the penguin, died 5 years ago.  He also played Jacques in Finding Nemo and Heimlich in A Bugs Life


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 20, 2010)

I assume they took Bo peep out of the movie because there was already Jessie, Barbie, and Mrs Potato head.
She didn't really have an active role in any of the other movies either.
I liked Barbie in this movie but hated Ken for some reason.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, the movie was great! I loved the ending, it was really a bittersweet moment.

And the magic moment in the film where I really sat up was definitely

*Spoiler*: __ 



 When they were all ready to face their death in the incinerator together as a family. It was really good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Some Thoughts_ 



The theme that resonated with me the most while watching this film was friendship.

The friendship between the toys and their determination to stay together.  The toys accepted their fate and braced for it during the incinerator scene and I doubt there will be a more emotional scene at the theaters this year.

I’m not surprised that Bonnie ended up being the new owner.  I thought there was a bit of foreshadowing earlier in the film when she took such good care of Woody.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

who else thought it was awesome to cast the same boy that voiced andy 15 years ago?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> who else thought it was awesome to cast the same boy that voiced andy 15 years ago?


It was definitely appropriate.  Small details like that are why Pixar is great.


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 20, 2010)

I wonder if Pixar was going out of there way to hide the fact that were obviously portraying Ken as a closeted homosexual male pretending to be straight.

*Spoiler*: __ 



the Claw was definitely the most epic moment in the movie


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2010)

This movie was excellent. Really, really good, and easily one of the best movies of 2010. The emotional value through the entire film was incredibly touching, especially with the incinerator scene.

Other film series really need to takes notes from Toy Story, because it is one of the few trilogies that actually manages to remain good throughout all 3 movies.

I loved the humor in this. Spanish Buzz was hilarious, among other things. 

Saw it with a friend last night. Going to see it again today with my father and sister for Father's Day. And yes, it really is worth seeing more than once in theaters.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Armond White's review at RT? Whatever his first name is?
> 
> Said Transformers 2 was superior to Toy Story 3.





What a bad joke!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 20, 2010)

I did loved the barbie, however the ken not so much. Pixar was a genius on making those costum lotso commercials and getting them on youtube.

Also I found it pretty ironic and funny on how andy was of the generation of most of us. Well at least he is kind of my generation. How he is growing in real time, kid, teen and adult and stuff. Pixar doesn't screw up.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

you know the series is awesome whenever you see the words "toy story" and start humming You Got a Friend in Me.

there's no shame in seeing it more than once; i'm kind of envious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone caught how Toy Story revisited ALL the themes it established previously? Especially with Lots-O' and co.

Villain of the year, man.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

Everybody is hating on Ken, I thought he was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2010)

The way how Ken walks was very funny to me...lulz 
Man, the movie was very touching. I fucking cried at the end of the movie. My face was wet after that *sob* 
Go and spread the love for TS3 so that everyone will watch it. It so deserves a great word of mouth 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, the beginning of the movie where they had their fantasy adventure was kinda epic though. Slinky force field, super roar from Rex, Dr. Pork Chop spaceship, those zillion monkeys...I think those scenes were amazing!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> Everybody is hating on Ken, I thought he was fucking hilarious.


I know.  Ken danced for these bastards.  And this is how they repay him?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

That ending was a tearjerker. I nearly cried.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

And Spanish Buzz was just awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Ken was metro not gay.

Some things I found interesting from wiki
-Sarge is voiced by R. Lee Ermey.  You may remember him as Gunnery Sergeant Hartman from Full Metal Jacket.
-Lotso is voiced by Ned Beatty, the very same sheriff in White Lightning
-





> Ms. Davis is Andy and Molly's mother. *Although implied, it is not clear if she's a single parent, though background information such as Ultimate Guides to the Films indicate she's a widow.* She originally had brown hair during her first appearance in Toy Story, but as of Toy Story 2, she is now seen with blonde hair. She is voiced by Laurie Metcalf. She appears in Toy Story 3, who wants to donate Andy's and Molly's toys to SunnySide Daycare. But accidentally "throw the toys to the garbage"


-





> According to Disney Adventures magazine, Al wasn't allowed to play with his toys as a child. This, in turn, led to his toy collecting niche.


-





> It is implied through the type of car, Emily's clothes (flares) and the psychadelic musical tastes as she becomes a teenager that the "When She Loved Me" sequence takes place between the early to late sixties. It can be guessed that by the time of Toy Story 2 Emily is in her mid forties, and there is a possibility that she could be Andy's mom.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

Al as in the barnyard al? from toy story 2?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, his full name is Al McWhiggan.  His name was in a newspaper article in Monsters Inc as an Easter Egg too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2010)

You know what would be crazy? Impossible but crazy?

League of Extraordinary Pixar characters.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Ken danced for these bastards.  And this is how they repay him?



And showed off his nice shaved womanly legs.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Ken was 1988 Animal Lover Ken.  I can see the price of those on ebay rising dramatically.  Barbie was 1983 Workout Barbie.


Comic Book Guy said:


> You know what would be crazy? Impossible but crazy?
> 
> League of Extraordinary Pixar characters.



Sounds like a Wii game.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got back from it. quite honestly the best movie i've seen this year, Lotso made a great villian as well.

Surprisingly dark for a kid's movie i must add



Comic Book Guy said:


> You know what would be crazy? Impossible but crazy?
> 
> League of Extraordinary Pixar characters.



could be possible as most of the movies appear to take place in the same universe


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't understand the 98% fresh rating on RT or the 9.4 rating on IMDB. It was a good movie, but ranking it up there with the God Father films, Batman Dark Knight and all the master class films, it doesn't belong there.

The script is not that new, I think it just relates to more people than a film commonly would so the score will inflate more than it should.  I didn't feel emotionally compelled or impressed to go "wow", but it was still a nice movie.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yeah like CBG said, Bo Peep was Molly's toy.  And speaking of, Molly kind of represents the kids born immediately after Generation Y ended, growing up too fast and what not?
> 
> 
> 
> He's an old toy.  Old people are set in their ways and usually don't think about the implications of their actions.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Pretty darn good too, considering they put the vids along real vids and the comments were stuff like "I remember having one of these as a kid"


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

lol i loved how lotso still smelled like strawberries


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Those lotso commercials are pretty cool.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2010)

Hven't seen this yet, but was Weezy in it at all?  After Goulet died


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 20, 2010)

nope he was not in it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hven't seen this yet, but was Weezy in it at all?  After Goulet died



We was either sold or broken some years before the movie, mentioned at the beginning.


----------



## Din (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh god I cried. I've chocked up and gotten teary eyed at a public theater before, but damn it Pixar, you win. I needed tissues so badly.

*Spoiler*: __ 



My mom started choking up at Andy's mom choking up. xD Just because she's already had to deal with it twice and so it was like "Ah, I relate to that."
And then I cried at Andy being reluctant to let Woody go. And then at the end when he's like "Bye guys." because that's what I did with a lot of my toys whenever they were given away. I would gather them up and have a private little goodbye speech and thank them for all their years of fun.... ;_;




And oh god I laughed so much. Like my sides were hurting.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hven't seen this yet, but was Weezy in it at all?  After Goulet died



Weezy apparently got sold in a yard sale or what not in between movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish my girl were more like Bonnie.  She never appreciates any of her toys.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw this movie earlier today with my sister.

It's a great movie. I loved every minute of it.

I almost cried at a part near the end but managed not to. 

That stuffed teddy bear in the movie really creeped me out.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> I don't understand the 98% fresh rating on RT or the 9.4 rating on IMDB. It was a good movie, but ranking it up there with the God Father films, Batman Dark Knight and all the master class films, it doesn't belong there.
> 
> The script is not that new, I think it just relates to more people than a film commonly would so the score will inflate more than it should.  I didn't feel emotionally compelled or impressed to go "wow", but it was still a nice movie.



It's a children's film, you should never compare a child's film to Godfather.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I wonder if Pixar was going out of there way to hide the fact that were obviously portraying Ken as a closeted homosexual male pretending to be straight.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Really? He seemed to like Barbie too much to actually be gay. I know some of his mannerisms seemed gay....but there is such a thing as straight guys who act like that. I believe people call them metrosexuals.



^ Probably what he is.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

^Obviously.  Not only have we been over this but its clear to see.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Obviously.  Not only have we been over this but its clear to see.



Well sorry if you guys discussed it earlier. This is my first time coming into this thread since I just saw the movie today.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

It's still obvious he's metro.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It's still obvious he's metro.



I find metros interesting sometimes, since they seem to understand the way females think without being gay. They seem like good guys to date.

I've had a casual friend before who was one.


----------



## Din (Jun 21, 2010)

Was anyone else_ completely freaked out_ by that monkey?


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Was anyone else_ completely freaked out_ by that monkey?



Yea, that thing was creepy.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Was anyone else_ completely freaked out_ by that monkey?



Oh yeah....I forgot to mention that monkey. That thing looked truly evil and scared the shit out of me.

It freaked my sister out too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2010)

did they have to make his eyes bulge out like that?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> did they have to make his eyes bulge out like that?



His eyes were really creepy....but the way he screamed scared me more.

The baby's eyes scared me too. That toy baby....the fact that one of it's eyes was messed up just looked creepy.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

The monkey was hilarious lol

And the baby reminded me of the baby that Sid had in his room-o-horrors
Which reminds me of a funny quote from the first one "I don't think that kid has every been to medical school"


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote of the year: "Why hello there Big Baby"

Or whatever the hell Lotso said when he introduced Big Baby at the beginning. The way he said it was hilarious.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

That big baby actually kind of reminded me of one of a bunch of dolls my sister and I played with when we were little.

There was this big one that we named "Skippy" and we made her into the big stupid bully doll whenever we played with her. We thought she was kind of creepy. She doesn't look like that baby but...something about it just reminds me of her. lol.

We still have all those dolls. They're still in our room, although gathering dust on top of the book shelves way up high.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Winged Navi said:


> Was anyone else_ completely freaked out_ by that monkey?



Clapper Monkeys are always creepy and induce nightmare fuel no matter what genre they're present in...

I read a few pages back that Sid was in the movie...where was I because I must have missed him.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 21, 2010)

I was actually worried that this would just be another example
of a 'third' film in the movie franchise. The reviews however state 
toy story 3 to be one of pixar's best films to date and the comments 
here/yahoo have been a reassurance.

Can't imagine a sequel being compared to wall-e or the incredibles
but i'll have to wait until tuesday when i'm off work. >=/


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> I was actually worried that this would just be another example
> of a 'third' film in the movie franchise. The reviews however state
> toy story 3 to be one of pixar's best films to date and the comments
> here/yahoo have been a reassurance.
> ...



Yeah, it's great that this 3rd film was so well done. Often sequels of films either suck or are just kind of okay.

I think all the Toy Story movies were good from my memory. It's been ages since I saw the others though....and it's hard for me to remember the 2nd one especially....but from what I recall it was also well done. They were all good.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 21, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah, it's great that this 3rd film was so well done. Often sequels of films either suck or are just kind of okay.
> 
> I think all the Toy Story movies were good from my memory. It's been ages since I saw the others though....and it's hard for me to remember the 2nd one especially....but from what I recall it was also well done. They were all good.



Lol, I wonder what Cars 2/Monsters Inc 2 will be like after
seeing what pixar can do with the toy story films...


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Lol, I wonder what Cars 2/Monsters Inc 2 will be like after
> seeing what pixar can do with the toy story films...



Are they actually making sequels to those movies?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> I was actually worried that this would just be another example
> of a 'third' film in the movie franchise. The reviews however state
> toy story 3 to be one of pixar's best films to date and the comments
> here/yahoo have been a reassurance.
> ...



Yeah it surprising to find a 3 movie without any hint of franchise decay...but Toy Story didn't have that it opened up strong and it finished strong...as expected of the series that got Pixar noticed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Are they actually making sequels to those movies?



Yes they are Cars 2 is out next year apparently.

Still waiting for my Incredibles sequal


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes they are Cars 2 is out next year apparently.
> 
> Still waiting for my Incredibles sequal



I wasn't extremely fond of Cars....to me it was an alright movie. I might still go see this though. I do generally enjoy all the Pixar films enough that I'll pay to see them all.

Monsters Inc. though....I liked that movie quite a bit. I'll look forward to seeing the sequel. The original came out so long ago now....I was only 17 then.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I wasn't extremely fond of Cars....to me it was an alright movie. I might still go see this though. I do generally enjoy all the Pixar films enough that I'll pay to see them all.
> 
> Monsters Inc. though....I liked that movie quite a bit. I'll look forward to seeing the sequel. The original came out so long ago now....I was only 17 then.



With Monster's Inc they really don't have that much room to work with though, it's not like Toy Story...or hell like Incredibles if they make a sequal to that.

Quite honestly Cars was Pixar's weakest film in my opinion it was good, which is expected of Pixar it just didn't rise to what it's older siblings managed to accomplish


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> With Monster's Inc they really don't have that much room to work with though, it's not like Toy Story...or hell like Incredibles if they make a sequal to that.
> 
> Quite honestly Cars was Pixar's weakest film in my opinion it was good, which is expected of Pixar it just didn't rise to what it's older siblings managed to accomplish



Yeah the monsters all started doing comedy instead of scaring kids at the end of the movie.

In order for it to be good, I think some of the monster scary aspect will have to come back...and I don't know how they would do it well I guess.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes they are Cars 2 is out next year apparently.
> 
> Still waiting for my Incredibles sequal



Although an Incredibles sequel is the best story wise, the 
merchandising from Cars/Monsters Inc would warrant them more
for sequels.



> Estimates from the New York Daily News indicate that sales of Cars merchandise two weeks out from the release of the film amounted to US$600 million. Estimates put out in November by the Walt Disney Company peg total sales for the brand at around $1 billion


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 21, 2010)

Just got done watching it, really was great. I laughed a lot, got a bit teary-eyed, and just really enjoyed the whole experience. I was 8 when the original came out, so cool to see a movie series still going without losing any quality.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

It shot up to 100%?  It was 98% last time I checked.


----------



## Koi (Jun 21, 2010)

In case anyone's interested, _The Art of Toy Story 3_ is on Amazon for $26.40, which _just_ qualifies you for free ground shipping.  I just ordered mine, so I'm hoping to have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It shot up to 100%?  It was 98% last time I checked.



Sorry, I screenshotted Top Critics. Normal is 98%, I hope 100% will come soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, one negative review said that while it was a good movie, it was too dark for its intended G-audience. . . which I actually agree with.

The other review is by Armond White. . .

. . . who says that Transformers 2 explored the same themes and was superior to Toy Story 3.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

> Well, one negative review said that while it was a good movie, it was too dark for its intended G-audience. . . which I actually agree with.



Bah, its no darker than Toy Story 1 with its creepy mutilated toys being blown up by a creepy kid.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 21, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Just got done watching it, really was great. I laughed a lot, got a bit teary-eyed, and just really enjoyed the whole experience. I was 8 when the original came out, so cool to see a movie series still going without losing any quality.



Wow I forgot that the first one was actually that old. I kept thinking the first one was out in 1998 or something.

I guess I was either 10 or 11 when the first one came out(depending on what time in the year it came out).

I didn't even know that the 2nd one came out back in the 90's still. I thought it was more recent.



Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, one negative review said that while it was a good movie, it was too dark for its intended G-audience. . . which I actually agree with.
> 
> The other review is by Armond White. . .
> 
> . . . who says that Transformers 2 explored the same themes and was superior to Toy Story 3.



I don't think it was too dark.

Kids have to learn that the world isn't a perfect place where everything is constantly happy.

A lot of kids stories from old times are a bit dark....like Little Red Riding Hood....etc. There is always something scary in a lot of kids stories.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn. have to wait till Friday


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 21, 2010)

Heh, I'm off for college in the next couple months, so I can relate there. I have to find time to go see this. 

And Cars was one of my personal favorites from Pixar, (behind the Incredibles and Toy Story) so to hear there's a sequel is pretty cool.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

I am very surprised that Toy Story 3 did better in ratings on IMDB than Toy Story 1!

This has convinced me that I must go and watch it now


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

This... was a good movie bros. :manlytears


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2010)

My god never have I wanted to cry as badly as I did after seeing Toy Story 3. 

Lotso is a fucking bastard for sure, and I mean damn Woody went to all the trouble of saving your furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) faced bitch-ass. 

The last scene broke my heart and made me think back to childhood years with my toys. I miss them so badly that it's unbearable to think that I gave them away when I was *12*.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Bender said:


> My god never have I wanted to cry as badly as I did after seeing Toy Story 3.
> 
> Lotso is a fucking bastard for sure, and I mean damn Woody went to all the trouble of saving your furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) faced bitch-ass.
> 
> The last scene broke my heart and made me think back to childhood years with my toys. I miss them so badly that it's unbearable to think that I gave them away when I was *12*.



Agreed

It really made sense as to why Andy didn't want to get rid of them at first, because they were his childhood and he didn't want to let go of that childhood, i found it very bittersweet that he indeed had to move on and let them go, but left them with somebody who would at least take care of them


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

^ That_ wave _at the end...  Got me good. 


Also.. Ken was fucking awesome.


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2010)

Also dark? Are you friggin kidding me? Because of the crazy little kids at the day care that were mistreating Buzz and the gang? Pfft, nowhere close to darker than Disney's other films. Remember Hunchback of Notre Dame? Now *THAT* was dark. 

I can't believe any idiot would think that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

On the G-audience, I'm thinking on its youngest members.

The big baby and the monkey would be their nightmare fodder. . . coupled with those flames.

On a different note, anyone think that the big baby toy was 'borrowed' from the original Toy Story 1 film? Sid's baby-head mutant toy?


----------



## Bender (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm gonna make a thread about this later but I'll ask you guys real quick

How did you feel when you gave away all your toys? 



I wasn't thinking I just cared about the money and sloshing it through my fingers like your everyday cunt who likes ripping off chumps. I miss each and every one of them.

@Comic Book Guy

Nope, not in the least bit.

Aside from the twitching eye the baby in Toy Story 3 was pretty clean all in all.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> My god never have I wanted to cry as badly as I did after seeing Toy Story 3.
> 
> *Lotso is a fucking bastard for sure, and I mean damn Woody went to all the trouble of saving your furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) faced bitch-ass.*
> 
> The last scene broke my heart and made me think back to childhood years with my toys. I miss them so badly that it's unbearable to think that I gave them away when I was *12*.



Yeah I was surprised how in the end he still ended up being a total ass. I thought he was going to change.



Bender said:


> Also dark? Are you friggin kidding me? Because of the crazy little kids at the day care that were mistreating Buzz and the gang? Pfft, nowhere close to darker than Disney's other films. Remember Hunchback of Notre Dame? Now *THAT* was dark.
> 
> I can't believe any idiot would think that.



What was really dark about the Hunchback movie?

There were mean scenes in it but I didn't think it was darker than any other really. It's been a while since I watched it though.



Comic Book Guy said:


> On the G-audience, I'm thinking on its youngest members.
> 
> The big baby and the monkey would be their nightmare fodder. . . coupled with those flames.
> 
> On a different note, anyone think that the big baby toy was 'borrowed' from the original Toy Story 1 film? Sid's baby-head mutant toy?



All kids are going to end up having nightmares over something or another.



Bender said:


> I'm gonna make a thread about this later but I'll ask you guys real quick
> 
> How did you feel when you gave away all your toys?
> 
> ...



I actually never gave away my toys. Most of them are in the basement somewhere.

I kept a lot of stuff, figuring that if I have kids I'll give it to them. At least some of it anyway.


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

For reference, Hunchback of Notre Dame has actually been a stage musical for YEARS in Europe, but they haven't brought it to North America because they feel it's too 'dark' for an American audience.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> For reference, Hunchback of Notre Dame has actually been a stage musical for YEARS in Europe, but they haven't brought it to North America because they feel it's too 'dark' for an American audience.



Seriously? Wow? Too dark even for adults over here?

Now I'm curious to see it if I go to Europe.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> I'm gonna make a thread about this later but I'll ask you guys real quick
> 
> How did you feel when you gave away all your toys?



I never gave most of my toys away. I still have them in a few boxes somewhere.

But now i'll think twice if I give toys away .


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Since there were a number of toys in the film that are actual toys....did anyone have any of those as a kid?

You know the telephone toy in the movie? I'm positive that I had one of those when I was little. It seems to be a pretty old toy. I don't know where it is but it must be in my basement somewhere.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Since there were a number of toys in the film that are actual toys....did anyone have any of those as a kid?



I had the Slinky Dog but I stopped playing with it after I got the slinks all tied up together. However, come garage sale day my parents managed to get it fixed and I was happily playing with it and asked me if I still wanted to give him away. Because I was a total idiot I said yes cuz I wanted to get money and spend it on Pokemon cards. Back in my day that was the next hottest fad after toys. 

Also I'm TV tropes.org Toy Story page and I gotta say I love their take on it. pek pek pek


(*SPOILERS BEWARE*)


Check it out:



> #  What Do You Mean Its Not Symbolic: Yeah. The incinerator? Totally not a metaphor for Hell. Heck, the whole journey through the Dump could be a condenced, metaphorical adaptation for Dante's Inferno.
> 
> * Heck, the entire movie, series even, could be seen as a metaphor for mortality and death. Woody and his friends are alone in Andy's room, having "outlived" all of the other toys. Sunnyside could be seen as the Christian heaven, with the Butterfly room as paradise, and the Caterpillar room as purgatory. The garbage dump is pretty much Hell, and Bonnie's house is reincarnation. Woody and the toys are played with by a young child again, surrounded by other toys. But they do manage to communicate with Barbie, Ken, and the rest in "Heaven," so there's no telling what that means.
> * This Troper saw the dump more as a "Lovecraftian" vision of the afterlife - not a place of gleeful and active torment as in the "Caterpillar Room", but a cold, alien realm designed only to bring a final and absolute End, operated by vast and incomprehensible beings who simply could not care about the horror of its existence. In truth, the whole movie is a gigantic gumbo of various interpretations of life after death, complementing Toy Story 2's theme of age and mortality - Lotso's ironic fate evokes the punishments of classical mythology, while the upsides of the "Attic" are similar to those of ancestor worship, adding on to the already obvious Heaven/Purgatory and Reincarnation themes noted above.
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

^^ lol, someone is over-analyzing. Just go buy some tissues and shut up.


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to buy a Peas in a Pod and shut up. ;__;


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> ^^ lol, someone is over-analyzing. Just go buy some tissues and shut up.



That's a TvTropes discussion lol they're trolling.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> I want to buy a Peas in a Pod and shut up. ;__;



Those were so cute. I actually want that toy. lol.

I wonder how toys that are bought and stored as collectors items feel? Never opened and played with.

It's sexy to think about my Envy figurines coming to live and stuff by the way.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> ^^ lol, someone is over-analyzing. Just go buy some tissues and shut up.



lol were you crying like a baby throughout the whole movie Chee or just at ending? 



I'll be honest I would've cried my heart out had I stayed in the theater any longer when the credits started rolling.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Nobody stayed after the credits?  You guys missed something great I'm glad I haven't seen any reviewers spoil it yet.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nobody stayed after the credits?  You guys missed something great I'm glad I haven't seen any reviewers spoil it yet.



First thing I did as soon as I got home is look up what I missed. 

Although, they'll no longer have Andy the toys will still be happy.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nobody stayed after the credits?  You guys missed something great I'm glad I haven't seen any reviewers spoil it yet.



Huh, what happened? I stayed until the end of the credits, there wasn't anything. Or do you mean the extra scenes being played during the credits coz I saw that. If that's not it, could you mention it in spoiler tags?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2010)

Spanish Buzz :rofl


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2010)

Bo Peep. . .


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nobody stayed after the credits?  You guys missed something great I'm glad I haven't seen any reviewers spoil it yet.



You mean the first part of the credits with the little film? I watched that...unless you mean that there was something secret at the very end after ALL the credits finish.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> lol were you crying like a baby throughout the whole movie Chee or just at ending?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest I would've cried my heart out had I stayed in the theater any longer when the credits started rolling.



lol, no, I wasn't. I had to be a strong...er...woman...for my little brother that was sitting next to me. Didn't want him making fun of me.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 22, 2010)

the toys will live on as easter eggs


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2010)

*Cars 2 Will Feature a Toy Story Short Film*



> "Well, I really tried my best to end the story of Andy and his toys and bring that story to a close in a really nice way at the end of this film. That being said, we know that people love the characters, love Woody and Buzz, and would hate to say good-bye to them completely. I don't know that there would ever be a [Toy Story] 4. We don't have any plans for one — but we are trying to find ways to keep the characters alive. We have announced we're going to do a short film in front of Cars 2 that uses the Toy Story characters. We're going to keep them alive; they're not going away forever."


----------



## Junas (Jun 22, 2010)

That's awesome. I liked the movie as a whole and I think this Toy Story has been the best animated trilogy so far. Props to Pixar for finishing this off on a high note!


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *Cars 2 Will Feature a Toy Story Short Film*



That's awesome. Can't wait to see it. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2010)

Figured I'd spoiler it just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just finally got to watch it (avoiding spoilers for the past couple of days has been rough...). It was amazing, probably my favorite out of the three and any animated movie in general.

It's great that Pixar fully uses all of the open possibilities that the story has. From toys going out of style and being replaced, to toys getting old and the lives of collectables, to toys being donated and finally having their owners move on and grow up.

I like how they threw in little scenes that have happened in the previous movies, like how those little green men getting rescued in every movie (Though don't think it happened in the first though it did in the 2nd and 3rd) and then finally having them come to the rescue. 

I was very attached to my toys when I was younger so this movie really hits home, and seeing how I'll be going to college soon that's also a factor.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Clapper Monkeys are always creepy and induce nightmare fuel no matter what genre they're present in...
> 
> *I read a few pages back that Sid was in the movie...where was I because I must have missed him*.



He was the garbageman.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2010)

I had to suck it up, but some tears managed to roll down my cheeks.  Had I been alone I would have cried rivers! 

I still have two of my most beloved childhood toys: a 22 year old rag doll and a 17 year old stuffed dog. They never gonna leave my side. NEVER!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2010)

"Jessie's right, Woody.  She was wrong."


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Seriously? Wow? Too dark even for adults over here?
> 
> Now I'm curious to see it if I go to Europe.



"In the original, Esmeralda has three potential suitors waiting to bump uglies, while Quasimodo is just some deaf, ugly retard watching her from his tower. She makes it very obvious to our hero that she finds him a hideous mess but he's smitten. One of the suitors, Phoebus, shows up and has his way with her. He then gets stabbed in the back by Frollo, who pins the attack on Esmeralda.

Instead of setting her on fire, Frollo arranges to have her hung in the public square. Then at the last minute she is rescued by...

...Nobody. She just dies.

After her death, Quasimodo tosses Frollo off the top of the goddamn cathedral before he sneaks into Esmeralda's grave and curls around her body. He lays there like that until he eventually dies of starvation



Read more: http://www.cracked.com/article_18589_7-classic-disney-movies-based-r-rated-stories_p2.html#ixzz0rdlBFiUH"

I'm guessing the play or musical or w/e it is actually follows the book.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> "In the original, Esmeralda has three potential suitors waiting to bump uglies, while Quasimodo is just some deaf, ugly retard watching her from his tower. She makes it very obvious to our hero that she finds him a hideous mess but he's smitten. One of the suitors, Phoebus, shows up and has his way with her. He then gets stabbed in the back by Frollo, who pins the attack on Esmeralda.
> 
> Instead of setting her on fire, Frollo arranges to have her hung in the public square. Then at the last minute she is rescued by...
> 
> ...



Let's not also forget that Frollo was also a priest and unlike in the movie was actually somewhat kind to Quasimodo.


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2010)

He was VERY kind to Quasimodo



Bleach said:


> "In the original, Esmeralda has three potential suitors waiting to bump uglies, while Quasimodo is just some deaf, ugly retard watching her from his tower. She makes it very obvious to our hero that she finds him a hideous mess but he's smitten. One of the suitors, Phoebus, shows up and has his way with her. He then gets stabbed in the back by Frollo, who pins the attack on Esmeralda.
> 
> Instead of setting her on fire, Frollo arranges to have her hung in the public square. Then at the last minute she is rescued by...
> 
> ...



^

Ewww

Necrophilia 


Geez, I only read half-way to the part where Phoebus got some from Esmeralda and then Frollo stabbed Phoebus and her being put on trial. But damn he curled up next to her dead body?  

  

Also Phoebus hates Gypsies in the original version and could care less for their kind.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2010)

Cars 2?  Why?  That was the worst Pixar film!  Damn.  I hope the success of Toy Story 3 doesn't push Pixar into sequel mode.  Pixar has had an opportunity to focus on nothing but sequels for a while, but I really admire how they have chosen to instead create new worlds and new stories.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Rukia said:


> "Jessie's right, Woody.  She was wrong."



I too lol'd at Disney's version "lol woman, get back in your place"


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm tempted to read the Hunchback of Notre Dame book now lol.. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Bleach said:


> "In the original, Esmeralda has three potential suitors waiting to bump uglies, while Quasimodo is just some deaf, ugly retard watching her from his tower. She makes it very obvious to our hero that she finds him a hideous mess but he's smitten. One of the suitors, Phoebus, shows up and has his way with her. He then gets stabbed in the back by Frollo, who pins the attack on Esmeralda.
> 
> Instead of setting her on fire, Frollo arranges to have her hung in the public square. Then at the last minute she is rescued by...
> 
> ...



Does sound extremely depressing and tragic. Makes me curious to actually read the book though.



Emperor Joker said:


> Let's not also forget that Frollo was also a priest and unlike in the movie was actually somewhat kind to Quasimodo.



Yeah I read some stuff on Wiki about it yesterday after people were talking about it here. It seems like they just made him totally evil in the film but that he wasn't totally evil in the book.



Bender said:


> He was VERY kind to Quasimodo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that necrophilia? It doesn't say the he fucked her dead body does it?

I don't think curling up to a dead person that you loved is that weird. Of course staying there until you starve is very sad. 



Rukia said:


> Cars 2?  Why?  That was the worst Pixar film!  Damn.  I hope the success of Toy Story 3 doesn't push Pixar into sequel mode.  Pixar has had an opportunity to focus on nothing but sequels for a while, but I really admire how they have chosen to instead create new worlds and new stories.



I also thought it was the worst one even though it was still decent.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 22, 2010)

> I don't think curling up to a dead person that you loved is that weird.


It is.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Gooba said:


> It is.



Well I think of it like this:

Say someone you loved just got hit by a car and is dead. Would you not hold them and cry or something for a while?

Either way though, Quasimodo obviously isn't going to act that normal considering how he hasn't had much human contact for most of his life most likely. He's more of a social outcast than anyone really.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2010)

That was quite an evil facial expression from Lotso when Demo Mode Buzz took out all his friends.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I think of it like this:
> 
> Say someone you loved just got hit by a car and is dead. Would you not hold them and cry or something for a while?



So you can get hit by a car too?  No way.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So you can get hit by a car too?  No way.



I was thinking about once the cops come and nobody is driving through the area anymore.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jun 23, 2010)

Just came home from seeing it. Excellent film!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I was thinking about once the cops come and nobody is driving through the area anymore.



They'll put yellow tape around the body and take the body away


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They'll put yellow tape around the body and take the body away



Yeah true but I'm just saying....is wanting to hold them really that weird?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah true but I'm just saying....is wanting to hold them really that weird?



Watch enough soap opera's? 

Toy Story 3 made over 100 million this past weekend! Its budget was 190 million.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Watch enough soap opera's?
> 
> Toy Story 3 made over 100 million this past weekend!



I've never watched a soap opera before. lol.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2010)

*Viral ads I haven't seen before*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXqfS5l27ug[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBJ57Q5AhQY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Kzub7YXQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I think of it like this:
> 
> Say someone you loved just got hit by a car and is dead. Would you not hold them and cry or something for a while?



I'll only consider it not weird if is that person is close to death and is about follow their loved one.



> That was quite an evil facial expression from Lotso when Demo Mode Buzz took out all his friends.



Dude was the G-rated version of a Nzietche wannabe 

It was real nightmare fuel for me when he shouted 

"*Where's your owner now?!??!*"


Kind of reminded me of this



And after Woody went through everything to save his stupid fuzzy punk-bitch Power puff girls Fuzzy lumpkins wannabe looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass he abandoned them. 

Buzz takes credit for being the star of the action part of the flick and definitely get kudos.

But Woody really stole the show for me.

Andy took away his woman, Bo Peep 

Called him and the rest of the toys "junk" 

hasn't played with them in over 11 years or so and yet he still has faith in him. 

Not to mention how forgiving he was to the Sunnyside Daycare toys for mistreating his pals so poorly.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2010)

The movie was awesome, the last part made me cried. Mostly because this year I'm going to college.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXqfS5l27ug[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBJ57Q5AhQY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-Kzub7YXQM[/YOUTUBE]



I like the first one the best.

I hadn't seen them before either.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Should I repost my review for those too lazy to look back the pages?

. . .

Eh.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 24, 2010)

Pipe said:


> The movie was awesome, the last part made me cried. Mostly because this year I'm going to college.



take your toys to college.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43flVoankXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darc (Jun 24, 2010)

This movie was great, I didn't have any toys around so I played with myself. Good times.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't wait for the Blu-Ray box set.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if toys became more common in dorms for the next few years.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if toys became more common in dorms for the next few years.



i know i'm taking mine with me now
fuck the haters


----------



## ChaosLord (Jun 25, 2010)

You've got a friend in me. 

I loved the new movie best of the year so far!!


----------



## Vanity (Jun 25, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i know i'm taking mine with me now
> fuck the haters



Yeah. I mean I guess it might seem weird if older people still actually play with the toys like they did as kids....but just taking them with and setting them out somewhere? I don't know why anyone should care.


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

I just got the _Art of_ book this morning and it's just beautiful.  Definitely recommended to anyone who's interested.


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 25, 2010)

This movie made me cry.
It didnt help that I was watching it with a plushie I won at the crane.


----------



## dilbot (Jun 25, 2010)

This hits hard because when I watched the first, I was the kid playing with his toys, and cuddling with them when I went to bed... Now I got rid of most of my toys and I'm heading off to post-secondary. This series grew up with me. FUUU---


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey is the whole garbage truck thing common around the country?  I know its a very popular thing with Sunset Scavenger (the garbage company that services both SF [where I live] and Emeryville {Pixar HQ])


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2010)

Had to wait until friday night in order to see the film.
*looks at store manager... >=/*

I wouldn't compare it to the other pixar films like wall-e/incredibles
but it was still very well done. The ending with andy
and bonnie had a few emotional moments in the theater. 

The clown, ken, and the phone had to be my favorite toys in film

I was also surprised to see the scene where big baby was on the 
swing looking into the sky at night...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 26, 2010)

Toy story 1, 2 & 3

ALL SHIT


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Whats with the Wall-E hype?  That movie failed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2010)

Wall-E was great.  The first 30 minutes are the best work Pixar has ever done.  Unfortunately, the humans entered the picture.  I wasn't so fond of them.  Obese motherfuckers.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Whats with the Wall-E hype?  That movie failed.



Failed?...

In what way? =/

The only thing I think you're referring to is the merchandising.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually meant the plot was just sub-par, it also failed to evoke the emotion that most PIXAR movies do in me.

Overhyped.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

You're made of stone


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Not really, it was just poorly executed.  I would have much rather knowing the cricket's story.  Hell even Burn-E was better.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I actually meant the plot was just sub-par, it also failed to evoke the emotion that most PIXAR movies do in me.
> 
> Overhyped.



Then that's where I would have to disagree.

Just look up the critical reviews, awards, and not to mention being
among the top films of the decade in several sources.

It isn't pixar's best film but most would agree that it's one
of their best works.

The only pixar film that I disliked was cars.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

STONE I say, STONE


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

Wall-E was alright, not their best.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> Then that's where I would have to disagree.
> 
> Just look up the critical reviews, awards, and not to mention being
> among the top films of the decade in several sources.
> ...



It was pretty, is my response to that.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Whats with the Wall-E hype?  That movie failed.



You're the first person who I've seen say that. :S


----------



## Bender (Jun 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Wall-E was great.  The first 30 minutes are the best work Pixar has ever done.  Unfortunately, the humans entered the picture.  I wasn't so fond of them.  Obese motherfuckers.



*Was dickriding the dark knight and wouldn't c any other movie then*  

I'm @ movies right now seeing Toy Story 3 with my parents so I could see em cry.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You're the first person who I've seen say that. :S



I don't know, I just don't buy it.  The whole emotional aspect just felt forced to me.  The humorous parts made me laugh but the rest just felt cheesy.

IMO The Incredibles was the best PIXAR movie of the last decade hands down.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> IMO The Incredibles was the best PIXAR movie of the last decade hands down.



And yet...we'll probably never see a sequel anytime soon. 
*cars 2... >=/*

However, the director did say he was working on a possible storyline.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

That's because Brad Bird is working on PIXAR's first live action film as well as Tron 2


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That's because Brad Bird is working on PIXAR's first live action film as well as Tron 2



Pixar's making a live action film? 

What's the title?


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> *Was dickriding the dark knight and wouldn't c any other movie then*



Same here and I don't regret it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 26, 2010)

If they ever make a sequel _MOVIE_, they better get Mark Waid to assist, dude is a master at superhero stories and he wrote for the comic


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That's because Brad Bird is working on *PIXAR's first live action film* as well as Tron 2



*NO FRECKING WAY!*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

)

Way


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

WHAT!? A PIXAR LIVE ACTION FILM!? 

Interesting.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jun 27, 2010)

This movie was great. It was just as good as the others even though so much time has elapsed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 27, 2010)

Thought it was really good. Great way to wrap things up, if this is indeed the last Toy Story film.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought the ending of Wall-E was pretty sad actually.  Eve fixed Wall-E and it seemed like he had lost his memory as a result.  Ultimately, this wasn't the case.  But I was depressed as hell for a few minutes there.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I thought the ending of Wall-E was pretty sad actually.  Eve fixed Wall-E and it seemed like he had lost his memory as a result.  Ultimately, this wasn't the case.  But I was depressed as hell for a few minutes there.



Still sad anyways, as the measly amount of plantlife that started grow wouldn't be able to support the humans that Wall-E had brought back. they'd be resorting to cannabalism soon.


----------



## Horan (Jun 28, 2010)

This movie was really nice, I have to say I liked it. Really sweet ending. :33


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to say the credits were the best part of Wall-E, and I'm not saying that in a negative way. The credits were really cute, human and machine coexisting together to support a healthy and natural Earth = AWESOME.


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Really great bit of film. 

Raw honesty, the right mix of comedy and an engaging plotline simple enough to attract the younger audience coupled with the great narration makes it one of the best movies I've watched in 2010 so far. 

Best sequel to a sequel ever.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> WHAT!? A PIXAR LIVE ACTION FILM!?
> 
> Interesting.



Doesn't make any sense. lol. They should keep doing what they're good at(computer animated films).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

It's Brad Bird, though.

I'm interested in what he'll do.

He may be the director for 'The Incredibles', and an animator on 'The Fox and The Hound'. . .

But to me, he'll forever be the director of 'The Iron Giant'.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

Also, you know what would be the ultimate animated film dream?

Hayao Miyazaki and PIXAR collaborating together on a film.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

^I heard rumors but apparently if there is something going on they're keeping it under the wraps.

And guys I made a PIXAR thread for all PIXAR news.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Doesn't make any sense. lol. They should keep doing what they're good at(computer animated films).



So using this logic, Disney should still be using flip books and black and white?


----------



## Koi (Jun 28, 2010)

Lasseter and Miyazaki are like bffs.  There's no reason for them not to collaborate.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So using this logic, Disney should still be using flip books and black and white?



No. I mean, that's still animation right? All it did was evolve.

Anyway, Pixar can do a live film of course....I just find it surprising and hard to grasp I guess. They're so good at what they do, and it's so unique to me. There are a lot more live action films than animated ones.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2010)

This movie is made of manly tears. This didn't disappoint one bit.


So long partner, indeed


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No. I mean, that's still animation right? All it did was evolve.
> 
> Anyway, Pixar can do a live film of course....I just find it surprising and hard to grasp I guess. They're so good at what they do, and it's so unique to me. There are a lot more live action films than animated ones.




CGI is heavily involved with live-action filmmaking today, it's evolution.  
See The Pixar Story that I posted in the Pixar thread for the conflict of 2D and 3D animation.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Watched the movie today and it was AWESOME!!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

Saw it last night, such an amazing movie.  I'm really interested in Pixar's live action films, if their quality remains they should be top notch.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 29, 2010)

Saw this afternoon.

Teared up. Best movie I've seen since District 9.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 29, 2010)

What do you think the message of the movie is?

Change is Inevitable?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet, but my little brother had a lego magazine that was laying around. Looking at it, it seems that there's Toy Story legos. Seeing one of the products gave me a feeling of nostalgia, something which the commercials and trailers have failed at.

You want to know why? I saw this lovable guy.


Is he in the movie much? Man, I hope I still have the toy somewhere.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

RC?  No he was sold sometime in between Toy Story 2 and 3, like most of the toys.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> RC?  No he was sold sometime in between Toy Story 2 and 3, like most of the toys.



Fuck that shit yo!


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> RC?  No he was sold sometime in between Toy Story 2 and 3, like most of the toys.



Yeah,t here's a quick glimpse of him in 2. I LOVED RC so much. I remember the old Toy Story video game, he was in it. He's definitely one of the toys sold that Woody mentions. I'd like to think he went to a nice family, possibly NASCAR fans.


----------



## Bender (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> What do you think the message of the movie is?
> 
> *Change is Inevitable?*



And to put your toys in the attic; if you don't want to give them away to other people. Save them for the day you have children. Or give them to someone you really trust. Or do what Andy did in the ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Give them to someone you trust from the bottom of your heart. And make them promise to take good care of them since you're moving on in the world




If anything you want to keep every moment of your childhood close to you. If not you'll feel regret for having to be able to buy your kids new toys.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> What do you think the message of the movie is?
> 
> Change is Inevitable?



The good and bad of unconditional love, IMO.


----------



## Munak (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw it last Sunday. Damn powerful movie, and just made me hanker for that armless Spiderman figure my brother had when he was a kid. (I could swear I *accidentally* broke their arms.)

Gotta say, when first I heard Woody said they've lost Bopeep, I thought she was broken by Andy, seeing as she's glass and all. Dunno, but I thought it could've added to the epicness of Toy Story. (Although, getting sold is somewhat sad, too.)


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 1, 2010)

I love this movie sooooooooo much. I'm the type that loves to see things again and again when i like them, so i am in the midst of just rounding up anyone i know who hasn't seen it and then making them go see it with me <3 as long as my wallet will allow me to do so ;_;

I was also really sad about the Bo Peep thing!



Avon Barksdale said:


> What do you think the message of the movie is?
> 
> Change is Inevitable?



Well thats part of it, but i think its just about the nature of relationships in general. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



All relationships come to an end, or some kind of end. Lotso's philosophy was that if all relationships end, then there is no such thing as true love, and pretending there is will only kick you in the ass later. 

Woody kind of has to grapple with the idea that to him, love and support means being with Andy physically somehow, in his attic or with him at college. He says it often, that the most important thing is "being there for Andy". But by the end, and i think its the part where his mom is saying goodbye to andy, he realizes that he can't always be there for andy physically, but that that doesn't mean andy will forget him or feel abandoned, and that in some way, just like andy's mother will always be with him, he'll always be with him too. 

And of course, sometimes the most loving thing you can do for someone is let them go, like Andy's mom let Andy go to college, like Andy gave Woody to Bonnie, like Woody and all of the other toys eventually said goodbye to Andy. It was sad to see them part, but it ended with the audience knowing they were all in better places because their friends loved them enough to see them off to bigger and better things.


----------



## MunchKing (Jul 1, 2010)

Even though he has a sad backstory, I was unable to feel any sympathy for Lotso. And what he did in the end, wow... That's one messed up, heartless bear.

Spanish Buzz is hilarious.

The ending. Tears of joy were shed. 

And another thing. About Pixar in general.

Why is Pixar able to tug my heartstrings in such a way ? Why is Pixar able to make me cry like a little bitch and leave me as a dry husk of a man ?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2010)

Because quality is their business plan.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

THE CLAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2010)

Aye, you guys you remember when Toy Story 3 first came out and it had a 100%?   

Let's try and get it back to that number by going to see Toy Story 3 again and taking your friends and family.

If my cousin wasn't so incredibly in love with Edward's body so he could be like him to get girls gay I'd take him to see it. But no I'm going with my pops. 



The World said:


> THE CLAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!



Even tho everyone here is too grown for toys as oson as Toy Story 3 toys come out it's important that "WE GET THE MONKEY!"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

my favorite part was Mr Taco Head


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Tortilla Head, mind you.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 5, 2010)

Mr Taco Head flows better


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2010)

Superman Reboot Rumors!

Don't do it PIXAR, don't go there


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea, I hope Pixar doesn't do it.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3 = The End. We don't need anymore


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

So frecking cute.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, that is cute.

And yes, 3 should be the end I think.


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 24, 2010)

Best. Fucking. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

Can anyone think of a better trilogy?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2010)

LotR?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2010)

Saw the movie today/yesterday. Some parts almost had my eyes sweating.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2010)

LotR is probably the best trilogy of all time.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 26, 2010)

The ending made me cry like hell


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 26, 2010)

The ending was pretty sad indeed, it reminds me of my childhood


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> LotR is probably the best trilogy of all time.



Yo Dom, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish but Toy Story 3 is the best trilogy OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 27, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> LotR is probably the best trilogy of all time.


Most definitely. I haven't seen this, I'll rent it.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 27, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can anyone think of a better trilogy?


Evil Dead.

Toy Story > LotR trilogy imo.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yo Dom, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish but Toy Story 3 is the best trilogy OF ALL TIME.



Hell yeah


----------



## Wrathchild (Jul 27, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> LotR is probably the best trilogy of all time.



lolwat

The original Star Wars, Back to the Future and the Matrix would like a word with you.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Can anyone think of a better trilogy?



Back to the Future     .


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

> The original Star Wars, Back to the Future and *the Matrix *would like a word with you.



                                .


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yo Dom, I'm really happy for you and Imma let you finish but Toy Story 3 is the best trilogy OF ALL TIME.



After Batman 3 comes out, you'll change your mind


----------



## Chee (Jul 27, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> After Batman 3 comes out, you'll change your mind



Hopefully.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jul 27, 2010)

I had to replace my Toy Story 3 set with an Inception one... 

Loved the film, the garbage compactor scene was beautiful, and the music made it so epic... it was like Lord of the Rings pre-battle music or something.


----------



## Wrathchild (Jul 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> .



I can't be the only one that thinks the Matrix trilogy was better than LOTR? Can I?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe not, but you're alone in this thread


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 28, 2010)

Just watched it 

All the scenes were just so emotional and amazingly well animated plus amazing music.

The only thing I have a problem with is the unfortunate implication at the end but I'd rather not ruin the emotional whirl I went through watching this. 10/10


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Evil Dead.
> 
> Toy Story > LotR trilogy imo.


LotR was the first movie to bring such an epic story and show it in such a grand and vast scale. It literally was a first of it's kind. I don't know any other movies that have such an epic sense of feel. The level of detail they put into those sets are awe-inspiring. That world was alive. 

All of Pixar's films can turn into great trilogies. Nemo, Monsters Inc, The Incredibles etc.. 


Wrathchild said:


> lolwat
> 
> The original Star Wars, Back to the Future and the Matrix would like a word with you.


lolwat

The first two are debatable. But the Matrix goes downhill after the first one.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> LotR was the first movie to bring such an epic story and show it in such a grand and vast scale. It literally was a first of it's kind. I don't know any other movies that have such an epic sense of feel. The level of detail they put into those sets are awe-inspiring. That world was alive.
> .



Star Wars
Goodfellas
The Godfather films
Dune
Patton
Lawrence of Arabia
Gone With The Wind
Platoon
Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Star Wars is in space.. everything is larger in space. 

I'm talking about the sense of scope of the film. You believed there was a world there. A lot of those films already use real live locations. LotR did the same, too, but they deal with a fantasy world. Rohan (among various other sets) was man made. And the detail they put on it was amazing. They had to deal with more than just wardrobe and makeup. There's a difference between believing you're in New York/Wild West/The Jungle and believing you're in Middle-Earth.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Star Wars is in space.. everything is larger in space.
> 
> I'm talking about the sense of scope of the film. You believed there was a world there. A lot of those films already use real live locations. LotR did the same, too, but they deal with a fantasy world. Rohan (among various other sets) was man made. And the detail they put on it was amazing. They had to deal with more than just wardrobe and makeup. There's a difference between believing you're in New York/Wild West/The Jungle and believing you're in Middle-Earth.



So what you're saying is sci-fi doesn't count because space is large but fantasy does because it's on a planet similar to Earth while movies that take place on Earth, even if during different time periods, don't count. 

All the movies I listed had great senses of scale just because there were no ponies, elves and unicorns doesn't make the set design  and immersion any less impressive. 

Adding to the list:
Alien
Aliens


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

And besides, it all looked faked (doesn't mean it didn't look awesome). You first have to fool me into believing what I'm seeing on screen all looks real. Even the newest Star Wars franchise uses too much CGI. You could automatically tell the background was fake. 

But none come close to what LotR managed. And the fact that there are ponies/elvies/unicorns _does_ make it more impressive, and the fact that it was all believable has more weight than something that's actually real. They have the advantage of realism whereas LotR had to create entire cities just to fool us. LotR brought Middle-Earth to life using grand miniature scales, several remote locations, and the most beautiful set designs. I'm talking about how LotR was the first movie to have that sense of realism in such a large world. I never said it was the only one to do it. It's just that they did it at a much grander scale.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> And besides, it all looked faked (doesn't mean it didn't look awesome). You first have to fool me into believing what I'm seeing on screen all looks real. Even the newest Star Wars franchise uses too much CGI. You could automatically tell the background was fake.


The practical effects in the original trilogy look realistic, or as realistic as small super fast space craft can. The costumes and puppetry still hold up as well.

If you want to pull the "looks fake card" you can apply that to any film whether it's based in reality or not. 


> But none come close to what LotR managed. And the fact that there are ponies/elvies/unicorns _does_ make it more impressive, and the fact that it was all believable has more weight than something that's actually real. They have the advantage of realism whereas LotR had to create entire cities just to fool us. LotR brought Middle-Earth to life using grand miniature scales, several remote locations, and the most beautiful set designs. I'm talking about how LotR was the first movie to have that sense of realism in such a large world. I never said it was the only one to do it. It's just that they did it at a much grander scale.


And stuff like Aliens and Star Wars did that years before LoTR.

Epic films that took place during the past are equally impressive since they had to make believable sets out of relics form the past.


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2010)

I loved this movie pek

Cried like a little b*tch.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 25, 2010)

toy story for best triology ever.

They should replace the oscar statue with a Mr Zuchini Man


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

i liked it better than the others actually  maybe its because ive seen the 1st one to many times i could recite it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm hearing news about a 10-disc Blu-Ray trilogy set due November.

This true?


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2010)

^

Who/where'd you hear this from?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 31, 2010)

this is going to sound pathetic. 
But i only watched half of the movie. 
Is the other half good btw? I stopped at the part buzz goes to the butterfly zone. Lol. And then I had to give up watching it b/c it lagged like crazy. lol


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> this is going to sound pathetic.
> But i only watched half of the movie.
> Is the other half good btw? I stopped at the part buzz goes to the butterfly zone. Lol. And then I had to give up watching it b/c it lagged like crazy. lol


You haven't even got to the best part. Instead of watching a poorly filmed video that lags you should go to the cinema and watch it there. It should still be showing.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 31, 2010)

Toy Story 3 was pretty good.

About time there was a sequel.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2010)

It is still showing.  I can't believe it.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It is still showing.  I can't believe it.


Well it is over here in the UK at least. Not sure about the US though.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2010)

It is, I just checked.  It's September, I saw this movie in June.  Before Avatar, I wouldn't have thought it possible.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2020)

Movie turned 10.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 22, 2020)

the goat toy story film and the true ending to the franchise


----------

